# Hartford,Ky 5-6 yr Female blk&tan EUTH 5/21



## JonathonsGrandma (Oct 5, 2003)

Aimee has 5 days left to live!
Euthanasia date: 2008-05-21 Reason for euthanasia: Space 

email Aimee to a Friend | Printer Friendly

Aimee

Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Age: Adult
Gender: Female 
Size: Large


Shelter: Ohio County Animal Shelter 
1582 Country Club Lane 
Hartford, KY
Shelter dog ID: 0670
Contact tel: 270-298-4499 
Contact name: Gloria 
Contact email: [email protected]

About Aimee Aimee was running loose near a small country store. No one in the area claimed her, so she was brought in by Animal Control. She was wearing a collar, but had no tag or identification. Aimee is about 5-6 years old. She is a quiet girl who gets along well with the other dogs and puppies. She prefers to stay on the sidelines and just watch while the young ones wrestle and play. Aimee will be off mandatory stray-hold on Saturday, 4/17. You may fill out a preadoption application by clicking the link on our home page at: http://www.ockyanimals.petfinder.com or come by the shelter to fill out the form. Get a head-start on the adoption process so you will be able to take Aimee home as soon as she is available. 
Don't adopt just because you feel sorry for Aimee! 
Adoption should be a well thought out decision, it's a lifetime commitment.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## JonathonsGrandma (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks for posting pic.I didn't know how to get it there.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

YW.
She's a beautiful girl and has only 4 days left to live


----------



## JonathonsGrandma (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re:Hartford,Ky 5-6 yr Female blk&tan EUTH 5/21*

Bumping this girl up.She only has 3 days left.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re:Hartford,Ky 5-6 yr Female blk&tan EUTH 5/21*

Any news?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re:Hartford,Ky 5-6 yr Female blk&tan EUTH 5/21*

Anyone get final word about this girl?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re:Hartford,Ky 5-6 yr Female blk&tan EUTH 5/21*

is she still there?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re:Hartford,Ky 5-6 yr Female blk&tan EUTH 5/21*

She is still listed on their petfinder and marked as URGENT


----------



## JonathonsGrandma (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re:Hartford,Ky 5-6 yr Female blk&tan EUTH 5/21*

Bumping this girl back to the top.She looks so sweet.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re:Hartford,Ky 5-6 yr Female blk&tan EUTH 5/21*

I don't see her listed any more


----------

